# Dimarzio New 7`s vs Ibanez V77 V87



## Rex (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, somebody can compare this pickups?, are the new 7`s way better than the V`s or are similars? Swap the V`s for the new 7 is a good change or is a complete nonsense?

I read a lot of reviews and ones says the new 7 are similar or equal to the dimarzio blazes an other says that are completely useless.

And for the V`s, don´t like almost anyone, i liked but not drive crazy, not my definitely pickups.

What do you think guys? I´m in a budget and I am investigating cheap possibilities to upgrade my pickups.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the blaze set in my arz307 and I've swapped the stock pups in my 7321 for the new 7s. they are decent pickups, and while similar to the blaze, they are definitely not the same.

New 7's are scooped like the Blaze, but not as much, there is still a bit of midrange punch in there. they dont sound as smooth and refined as the blaze to me.

I've liked the V7/V8 when i've played on them, but don't have any long term experience with them


----------



## Rex (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot your opinion is very helpful, more opinions about this pickup comparison?


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 13, 2012)

I found both to be pretty terrible, but I definitely prefer the V7/V8 over New 7's. I know that's not very helpful, but they are relatively mediocre pickups. However, I did find the V7/V8 to be clearer and "tigher" then New 7's which sounded rather muddy. Both seemed to lack punch though.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 14, 2012)

As stock pickups go, the V7/V8, whether it be the six or seven string version, kick ass.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 14, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> New 7's are scooped like the Blaze, but not as much, there is still a bit of midrange punch in there. they dont sound as smooth and refined as the blaze to me.



Agreed that they arent as refined as the blaze at all but I sort of like them. They actually have more mids because they are essentially a cheaper version of the Blaze Custom, not the Blaze. I dont think they are that scooped. They seem to have tons of mids, which is not good for the middy characteristics of basswood. The v pickups just suck no matter how you cut it. At least just my experience. But it was a Dimarzio tech who told me in an email that the closest pickup they make to the new 7 is the Blaze Custom.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 14, 2012)

My experience with the new 7 has always been positive. Idk why, but probably cause i have not been around to many variations of pickups to really find out which ones i enjoy.

Sits pretty well in the mix, against my emg equipped other 7.


----------



## Rex (Aug 15, 2012)

Guau, thanks guys for your opinions, as i think all are divided with these pickups.

What of these pickups have more output? For groove metal, thrash metal style, almost the bridge pickup.

I think the new 7 bridge has more output than the V87 but I'm not sure.

Thanks again


----------

